# Found a Baby- Please Help



## smurphygt (May 15, 2008)

Hi there! I've luckily come across this forum and am hoping to get some advice. My daughter found a baby pigeon this morning and I'm not quite sure what to do with it. I think it came from the nest under the eaves of our house, but the nest is about 30 feet up and I haven't seen the parents flying around like I normally do.

We went ahead and put it in a box with the intention of finding a rescue or shelter to take it in, but after calling around to various places I haven't had any luck. Most places say they don't want anything to do with scavenger birds. The county south of mine has a pigeon rescue, but won't accept this one because we're in the wrong county. 

Since it looks like we'll be keeping it a little longer than I thought, I went ahead and bought a baby bird formula called LeFeber and attempted to feed the baby with a syringe. Baby was very excited, but I can't really say how much food he got. A lot of it was on me, his beak, and the inside of the box. I understand the crop will expand, but I can't remember what it looked like before we started. The whole process is nerve-wracking!

Also, we have the little guy in a box for right now. I did put a hot water bottle in there with him, but I'm not sure if it's necessary. I live in Central CA and today our outside temperature is 100 degrees. I don't have the air on, so our house temperature is about 85. Will the baby get overheated?

Lastly, I'm not really prepared to take care of this baby although I will if there's not an alternative. Does anyone know of a rescue group in Central California? My husband doesn't like the idea of having the baby in the house as we're sure it's covered in mites. (We typically get an infestation of bird mites every time the baby pigeons leave the nest under our roof.)

Thanks for any and all advice!
Stacy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like you've done pretty much all the right things. Hang in here, someone will be along shortly to help you. They are very good about that!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where in central CA are you? We've got quite a few members in CA. If I know where you are, maybe we can hook you up with someone. Sounds like you're doing a good job so far. Can you post pictures so we can get an idea of the babies age? Also, what about the nest? Is there another baby up there you think?


----------



## smurphygt (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. We live in Stockton. As for another baby in the nest, I'm really not sure. It seems like it was only a month ago that the last babies left that nest, so I was really surprised the pigeons seemed to have more babies. The nest is right above my computer room, but I have not heard anything or seen the parents all day. I'm not really positive that this baby came from that nest, but it's my best guess. 

Oh, I think this baby is about 12 days old, based on the pictures in another thread. I'm going to try and attach a couple of photos. Crossing my fingers that it works!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sevin Dust will take care of the mites .. dust the baby being careful not to get any in the eyes, nostrils, or mouth. It won't hurt the baby or you. 

Probably the closest rehab center to you is the wildlife center in Sacramento, and they do take pigeons. We do have members in central Cal, but they are pretty far from you (Tulare/Exeter).

Terry


----------



## smurphygt (May 15, 2008)

Thanks again. I had looked at the website for the wildlife center in Sacramento, but they didn't address pigeons specifically. I was afraid I'd drive all the way up there, only to be turned away.

Our little Gizmo (what the kids named him) made it through the night, thankfully. I am a little concerned this morning though because he's not nearly as active as he was yesterday. I'm not sure what behavior is typical, but yesterday he was moving around in the box and vocalizing A LOT. This morning he did vocalize and become excited when I gave him his breakfast, but since then he's been very quiet and calm. When my kids opened the box to say good morning, he didn't even make a peep or move at all. Of course I'm hoping he's just more used to his new surroundings, but I'm worried. It's hard not to get attached to these little guys.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How are his poops? Don't worry.........we ask EVERYONE that........LOL,...some babies are just more excitable than others. It's hard to know if he's just full and content or if something is wrong. Since you've only had him a day or so, he's probably still a bit scared. He could have been squeaking a lot yesterday because he was hungry. Are you keeping him warm? I guess it's probably warm in CA, but he may still need to be kept at a warm temperature for a few more days. If they get too cold, it can cause them to be lathargic plus their food won't digest very well.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi smurphygt,

At his age he has to be fed at least every six hours. There should be a feeding schedule on the Bird Food box. Just check his crop (part of the breast, where neck and breast join together) to make certain he is eating enough. If he stops eating let us know and someone will guide you through that problem. If you put his food into an open ended syringe tube, he will stick his beak into the tube and suck it up. He should be taking in about 8-12 cc in a meal. 

Don't overheat him, he just needs to be kept at about 98 F. He does not have sufficient feather cover to regulate his own body heat and he can only dissipate so much.

Do not worry about the quiet period after he has eaten. They go into what my wife calls "food coma" for about an hour.

Gizmo may accept captivity and domesticate, some hand fed pigeons do. Good Luck with your new visitor.


----------



## smurphygt (May 15, 2008)

His poops had been a little runny. Not hard and round like the poop we find on the ground when the nest has been cleaned. I noticed this morning that he didn't try to move and poop. He was just sitting in it. I haven't seen any new poops. I tried to give him a little water with salt and sugar to see if he'd perk up a little. He did swallow some, but after the first few sips, it started coming out his nose.

I just went in to offer him a little more water and he barely opened his eyes when I picked him up. He also refused to drink this time. I did refill the hot water bottle and placed him back in the little box. I'm still hoping he'll wake up a little more, but I'm definitely going to take him to Sacramento.

Oh, I forgot to mention I am using the open syringe method of feeding. He ate about 10 ml at 6:30 this morning.

Thanks for everyone's help.
Stacy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Its really important that you only feed him once his crop has emptied. Never add new food to old food. The crop is underneath the throat and above the breast bone. When it has food, you can feel it and it expands like a baloon. Over feeding and adding food to a crop that already has food in it can make them very sick. Because you are feeding a very liquid formula, the poop will be more runny. From what you have just posted, it sounds like the bird may be getting sick.
I don't think you need to use the hot water bottle any longer. The bird is at the age where the parents no longer sit on them to keep them warm. Yo did say that it's very warm there right no anyway.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

smurphygt said:


> Thanks again. I had looked at the website for the wildlife center in Sacramento, but they didn't address pigeons specifically. I was afraid I'd drive all the way up there, only to be turned away. (


Call them and ask unless you've decided to raise this little one yourself  I'm really pretty sure that they do take pigeons.

Terry


----------

